# Newbie question 8.2-rc2



## mzmzmz (Jan 30, 2011)

I just installed FreeBSD following the handbook and when I try this simple operation I got an error:


```
core# pkg_add -r lsof
Error: Unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.2-release/Latest/lsof.tbz:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file 
not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.2-release/Latest/lsof.tbz' by URL
```

I checked this ftp address and there is not 8.2 directory ?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 30, 2011)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=120858#post120858


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 30, 2011)

On a side note: one doesn't need lsof, the base system has fstat(1).


----------



## mzmzmz (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks, solved. DutchDaemon, thanks too, I didn't know that command.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 31, 2011)

mzmzmz said:
			
		

> I just installed FreeBSD following the handbook and when I try this simple operation I got an error:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



As to the original topic:  8.2 has not been officially released, so the 8.2-release directory on the FTP server does not yet exist, and no packages have been built for it (since it doesn't exist), thus you can't use "pkg_add -r" until the release happens.

You can set the *PACKAGESITE* environment variable to point to 8-stable instead of 8.2-release directory, as a temporary workaround.

See the pkg_add() man page for more information.


----------

